# Note Legali sul contenuto dei post nel forum

## randomaze

Nota di apertura: questo post é un addendum alle linee guida punto 7d. Se avete suggerimenti fate pure  :Wink: 

Note Legali sul contenuto dei post nel forum

I server su cui funzionano i form si trovano negli USA. Quindi sul materiale contienuto in tali server si applica il DMCA.

In realtà la transnazionalità della rete fa si che occorre considerare sia le leggi del paese su cui si trovano i server e sia quelle in cui si trova il client (nel nostro caso presumbilmente Italia o Svizzera Italiana) nella maniera più restrittiva.

Commento personale: La richiesta di sequestro del server potrebbe partire dall'Italia per quello che scriviamo ma é improbabile che para da un'altra nazione, tuttavia, qualora avvenga un sequestro per cause esterne al Forum Italiano anche quello che abbiamo scritto verrebbe conteggiato nel numero di violazioni alla legge presente sui forum

Dopo aver discusso con i moderatori globali sulla cosa siamo giunti alla conclusione che:

I post sul come far funzionare un "opera" (quindi un DVD, un CD audio, o altro) dovrebbero essere in regola se non viene citato il titolo dell'opera in questione. E' quindi da evitare nella maniera più totale citare il titolo (o anche palesi riferimenti allo stesso).

L'uso normale di programmi inclusi in portage non é ovviamente un problema, l'uso di programmi esterni a gentoo (e forse che non vanno neanche con linux) dovrebbe essere solo citato senza particolari spiegazioni o link esterni. Se poi vi arrangiate in spiegazioni più lunghe con mail, gaim o altri strumenti sono fatti vostri, lo scopo é quello di lasciar fuori da problemi l'infrastruttura del forum. E se un programma é in portage é già nella suddetta infrastruttura, se invece si tratta di qualcosa di esterno può essere difficile stabilire a priori se si tratta di un programma legale nel mondo o solo nell'isola di Tonga.

Ovviamente i link a torrent, warez e files simili contienueranno ad essere assolutamente vietati.

Note a Margine

Siccome l'argomento "Questo DVD non funziona" é decisamente importante l'idea sarebbe aprire un (o più) topic blacklist dove indicare appunto i titoli con cui abbiamo incontrato problemi e, se legale, l'eventuale soluzione (ad esempio: <<i problemi sono stati risolti impostando la region sul lettore DVD>>, <<mplayer ha dei problemi ma xine lo legge>> e via dicendo).

I Thread blacklist potrebbero essere:

I DVD che hanno problemi nell'essere letti con gentoo

I CD che hanno problemi nell'essere letti con gentoo

I device esterni che hanno problemi nell'essere letti con gentoo

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ma siamo davvero sicuri?

Non c'è nel forum un avvocato (o un aspirante tale) che possa darci informazioni più certe a riguardo?

Il mio dubbio è questo: parlare di un'azione illegale nel paese in cui viene discussa ma legale in quello in cui viene eseguita è lecito?

Dovrebbe essere illegale commettere l'azione, non discuterne... 

Tanto per fare un esempio se sono ad amsterdam e mi faccio un cannone sono perfettamente nel lecito pure se dico questa cosa su un forum italiano (non mi sto facendo il cannone sul suolo italiano ma su quello di un paese dove tale cosa è legale). Diverso è se magari incito in qualche modo a fumare maria sul suolo italiano o fornisco gli strumenti (sementi, attrezzature, indicazioni) per coltivarla sempre su suolo italiano.

Secondo me il discrimine non dovrebbe essere il parlare dell'azione in se quanto il fornire gli strumenti per compierla. Mi pare appunto che il dmca parli di questo.

Ovvero se io fornisco gli strumenti per piratare dvd temo che questo sia illegale indipendentemente dal fatto che citi o meno il titolo di un opera effettivamente piratata. Del resto non ho chiaro cosa significi "fornire gli strumenti"... devo fornire un programma? devo fornire le indcazioni per usare il programma? devo fornire le indicazioni su dove trovare il programma? boooh....

Tra l'altro molti di questi programmi sono in portage e sono perfettamente legali in italia... non so se libdvdcss sia legale negli usa...

Gradirei delucidazioni da parte di qualcuno competente in materia.

@mods

se pensate sia meglio un thread separato per parlare di questa cosa splittatemi

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> @mods
> 
> se pensate sia meglio un thread separato per parlare di questa cosa splittatemi

 

Onestamente "per parlare di questa cosa" il forum non é questo.

Sai benissimo che queste sono le indicazioni date dai moderatori globali, dietro nostra richiesta di chiarimenti sul come comportarci.

Peraltro queste tue argomentazioni hai già provato a sollevare il problema in questi termini e codergeek42 ha provato a risponderti. Posso immaginare che la risposta non è stata per te soddisfacente, tuttavia, dal momento che il forum non è ospitato in casa tua o sotto la tua responsabilità, valgono le indicazioni ricevute.

Edit: aggiungo che "valgono le indicazioni ricevute" per il semplice fatto che, a fronte di un sequesto gli avvocati che devono intervenire per dimostrare la tua tesi non sono pagati da te.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ....

 

Calmo e tranquillo please.

Sto parlando delle linee guida di questo forum quindi il posto è senz'altro questo.

Volevo sollevare la cosa pubblicamente per sapere se un eventuale avvocato che frequenta il forum potesse fare più luce sulla cosa.

Non mi sembra di aver mai violato alcuna regola guida in proposito ne di stare incitando la gente a farlo.

Temo solo che non citare il titolo del forum sia una misura assolutamente inutile, timore peraltro suffragato da nessuna certezza. Per questo motivo chiedo consiglio.

Non capisco il senso della risposta stizzita. Ti da fastidio in qualche modo se chiedo? Ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato?

P.S. se chiedo è perché codegeek42 non mi ha risposto granché... si è limitato a dire che il dmca, per quanto ne sa lui, si applica a tutti i forum visto che stanno negli usa. Questo mi è chiaro e lampante, mentre non è chiaro e lampante che cosa intenda il dmca e come vada applicato... per questo immagino che una discussione pubblica con persone competenti non possa fare altro che chiarezza sull'argomento.

Che le regole guida vadano rispettate è ok ma che non se ne possa nemmeno parlare mi pare troppo no?

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quanto ho capito se le linee guida date dai responsabili del forum sono quelle dette da randomaze non credo ci sia molto spazio per ragionare con avvocati italiani o cose del genere. le uniche cose possibili credo possano essere o l'adeguarci o decidere in comune accordo (se non è stato già fatto) di produrre un documento da sottoporre agli admin per sapere esattamente i limiti entro i quali devono rimanere le discussioni.

@randomaze: se il posto in cui bisogna discutere non è questo potresti splittare le nostre osservazioni e chiudere il thread, in questo modo nessuno può accodarsi e possiamo continuare con un dialogo costruttivo in un thread separato?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> da quanto ho capito se le linee guida date dai responsabili del forum sono quelle dette da randomaze non credo ci sia molto spazio per ragionare con avvocati italiani o cose del genere. le uniche cose possibili credo possano essere o l'adeguarci o decidere in comune accordo (se non è stato già fatto) di produrre un documento da sottoporre agli admin per sapere esattamente i limiti entro i quali devono rimanere le discussioni.

 

Si questo è ok. Certo che le regole guida vanno rispettate. Quello che mi chiedo io è se abbiano senso e se servano davvero. Serve a poco evitare i titoli se comunque puoi essere portato in tribunale per aver spiegato ad un utente come funziona dvdshrink... non volevo tirare in mezzo avvocati per fare causa a qualcuno, solo per chiedere lumi a persone che ne sanno indubbiamente più di noi.

Temo, dopo aver seguito la discussione nel forum dei moderatori, che loro per primi non ne sappiano granché ma si limitino ad applicare delle regole di "prudenza". Questo va benissimo tuttavia non esclude il fatto che applicate così "a caso" potrebbero non essere efficaci lo stesso.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ci troviamo daccordo. l'unica cosa che intendo dire è fintanto che non si sa nulla di certo è meglio seguire quanto è stato richiesto, nel frattempo possiamo discutere della cosa e porre delle domande agli admin per chiarire la cosa. vero anche che se pure loro brancolano nel buio... siamo nella nutella.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @randomaze: se il posto in cui bisogna discutere non è questo potresti splittare le nostre osservazioni e chiudere il thread, in questo modo nessuno può accodarsi e possiamo continuare con un dialogo costruttivo in un thread separato?

 

La linea data è quella descritta. Andare contro chi è responsabile della baracca invocando "un esperto italiano" che comunque può dire quel che gli pare perché tanto lui non è responsabile di nulla è una cosa che vi sembra corretta? A me no. 

Quello che mi sembra corretto é rispettare quello che é stato chiesto di fare da chi, evidentemente, ha più responsabilità di me.

Poi, una volta stabilito che la linea fornita è quella di non specificare il titolo e nulla più ci sono vari modi per attuarla. Questo é il senso del thread.

Ad esempio, val la pena aprire i thread per i titoli che comunque danno problemi?

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non capisco il senso della risposta stizzita. Ti da fastidio in qualche modo se chiedo? Ho detto qualcosa di sbagliato?

 

No, semplicemente il thread in cui ne abbiamo parlato é rimasto nel forum dei moderatori a far la muffa senza che tu dicessi nulla, avrei gradito un "a me queste risposte non mi convincono" un mese fa.

Comunque chiedi pure, se questo ti convince di più.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La linea data è quella descritta. Andare contro chi è responsabile della baracca invocando "un esperto italiano" che comunque può dire quel che gli pare perché tanto lui non è responsabile di nulla è una cosa che vi sembra corretta? A me no.
> 
> Quello che mi sembra corretto é rispettare quello che é stato chiesto di fare da chi, evidentemente, ha più responsabilità di me. 

 

veramente mi piace molto quando interveniamo sullo stesso argomento perchè quando dico una cosa la storpi il più possibile per far risultare cose che non ho mai detto.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## makoomba

quanto esposto da randomaze è frutto di una discussione avvenuta qualche tempo fa in sezione admin.

il punto è che, al di là delle opinioni legittime che ognuno può avere, i forums sono hostati presso un paese in cui vige il dmca.

chi è legalmente responsabile di eventuali violazioni del copyright ci chiede ci di seguire una linea guida.

ora, quale è la cosa giusta da fare ? mettere in discussione la tesi cercando di dimostrare il contrario ?

o piuttosto limitarsi a qualche piccolo accorgimento per non dover mai scoprire chi aveva ragione ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> se pensate sia meglio un thread separato per parlare di questa cosa splittatemi

 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Sto parlando delle linee guida di questo forum quindi il posto è senz'altro questo. 

 

Fatti una domanda e datti una risposta  :Confused: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ma siamo davvero sicuri?

 

Non è questo il punto.

Il punto è che il padrone di casa detta le regole, così come voi moderatori chiedete e vi aspettate che siano rispettate le linee guida così chi rischia in prima persona chiede che non si giochi con la sua posizione legale.

È paranoico e ci chiede di rispettare paletti molto più severi delle leggi vigenti ?

E chi se ne frega, è la sua testa in gioco non la nostra.

Se vuoi aprire un forum tuo hostato a casa tua sotto la tua responsabilità puoi decidere di cosa far discutere ma sotto la tua piena responsabilità, non sotto quella di un altro...

----------

## Deus Ex

Aspirante avvocato all'appello!!  :Very Happy: 

Dunque dunque dunque, io credo che non ci siano dubbi riguardo alle ultime affermazioni di randomaze e makoomba: se le linee guida del forum sono queste, NON si può e NON si deve discutere su di esse, indipendentemente dalla fondatezza dei timori delle persone che le hanno poste in essere.

Per quanto riguarda ciò che si applica in un contesto di diritto (che, ripeto, esula dalla reale applicazione su questo forum, in quanto le linee guida sono decise da chi è legalmente responsabile di esso che ha PIENA voce in capitolo), ciò che ha detto Cazzantonio è esattamente ciò che verrebbe valutato in un tribunale, in caso di contestazione da parte dell'autorità giudiziaria statunitense. Ciò che conta è il FARE è il INDICARE COME violare una norma imperativa (quale quella del DMCA) negli USA. Se io racconto che ho rippato nelle Isole di Sao Tomé un DVD originale per venderne le copie (posto che fosse legale farlo lì), ma non indico a nessuno il modo in cui farlo, nessuno potrà venire a contestare il mio operato negli Stati Uniti, nè tanto meno contestare agli admin del forum che sul board di loro responsabilità è stato raccontato che qualcuno lo ha fatto (è come se io dicessi "ho comprato un chilo di coca" e ce l'ho a casa ---> nessun organo giudiziario americano può sequestrare il server su cui queste parole risiedono. Semmai qualcuno che ha competenza in Italia potrebbe decidere di verificare se ciò è vero, ma comunque mai attuando un sequestro in questo senso). Altra cosa è dire: "ho rippato un dvd originale XYZ, (assolutamente irrilevante il titolo)e si fa così, così e cosà. Allora sì che ho violato una norma imperativa (sempre il famoso DMCA) e posso essere perseguito penalmente, io e gli admin del forum.

Spero di essere stato spiegato  :Wink: 

EDIT: kernel78, che ha postato prima di me  :Wink: , ha reso molto bene l'idea  :Smile: 

Resta fermo l'assoluta e totale necessità di avere aderenza alle linee guida generali dell'intero dominio forums.gentoo.org .

----------

## federico

Scusate un attimo ma mi pare di capire che qualcuno intende dire che il moderatore di un forum e' colui sul quale ricadono le conseguenze legali di quello che fa?. Se uno scrive in un post "ho craccato questo programma in questo modo" sara' ben affar suo, no?

Inoltre non capisco in che modo possa essere considerato illegale domandare come faccio a vedere un film che possiedo, specificando nomi di ogni singola cosa !

----------

## federico

Prima di tutto grazie per la delucidazione, hai fatto un post molto costruttivo.

Tuttavia...

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Dunque dunque dunque, io credo che non ci siano dubbi riguardo alle ultime affermazioni di randomaze e makoomba: se le linee guida del forum sono queste, NON si può e NON si deve discutere su di esse, indipendentemente dalla fondatezza dei timori delle persone che le hanno poste in essere.

 

... ritengo che le famose linee guida possano venire modificate se necessario senza problemi. Le linee guida ce le siamo imposti noi tra di noi e se ci accorgiamo che non vanno bene, sono sbagliate o sono poco precise, oppure ancora che abbiamo preso una cantonata pazzesca, perche' non fare richiesta per variarle?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La linea data è quella descritta. Andare contro chi è responsabile della baracca invocando "un esperto italiano" che comunque può dire quel che gli pare perché tanto lui non è responsabile di nulla è una cosa che vi sembra corretta? A me no. 

 

A me si. Intanto non mi interessa un esperto italiano... può essere anche bulgaro per quanto mi riguarda. Non ho preferenze sull'etnia di un avvocato, mi interessa solo la sua competenza in materia.

Inoltre non sto andando contro nessuno responsabile della baracca. Sto solo esprimendo un dubbio il che mi pare assolutamente lecito.

 *Quote:*   

> Quello che mi sembra corretto é rispettare quello che é stato chiesto di fare da chi, evidentemente, ha più responsabilità di me.

 

Senti ma che thread hai letto? Ti pare che in qualche punto abbia detto di non rispettare le regole guida? No.

Sto solo discutendo della loro effettiva efficacia nel raggiungere lo scopo prefisso. Ovvero Il proteggere il forum da eventuali guai legali.

Vuoi forse dirmi che me ne devo fregare che tanto non è argomento che mi interessi? Affermazione legittima ma avrei gradito un modo più carino di dirmelo.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> No, semplicemente il thread in cui ne abbiamo parlato é rimasto nel forum dei moderatori a far la muffa senza che tu dicessi nulla, avrei gradito un "a me queste risposte non mi convincono" un mese fa.
> 
> Comunque chiedi pure, se questo ti convince di più.

 

Se permetti come te ne sei dimenticato te me lo sono dimenticato anche io. Non è che passi le giornate a scervellarmi su queste cose sai?

Comunque non capisco come mai prendi per offesa personale tutto quello che viene detto da me. Pure argomenti totalmente neutri come questo su cui non ci sarebbe assolutamente bisogno di scatenare un polverone. Ti ho offeso in qualche modo in passato? Ancora quella storia insensata sullo spostamento del thread? Ti da fastidio che frequenti il forum?

Senti lo so di non starti simpatico. Neanche te mi stai simpatico ma non per questo ti aggredisco senza ragione alcuna. Semplicemente ignorami... non importa che rispondi per forza ad un thread se pensi sia inutile e/o non necessario secondo la TUA opinione. Sei un moderatore? Allora modera! Se violo le linee guida censurami, se non lo faccio per favore lasciami in pace! Ho smesso di fare il moderatore... cosa vuoi di più? Che smetta anche di frequentare il forum? Bene cerca una scusa e bannami allora. Io non te la darò!

Volevo sollevare una discussione neutra e pacifica prima che venisse trasformata in un crimine di lesa maestà contro le regole guida.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... ritengo che le famose linee guida possano venire modificate se necessario senza problemi. Le linee guida ce le siamo imposti noi tra di noi e se ci accorgiamo che non vanno bene, sono sbagliate o sono poco precise, oppure ancora che abbiamo preso una cantonata pazzesca, perche' non fare richiesta per variarle?

 

Non mi sono spiegato bene: intendo che se gli admin hanno deciso di imporre determinate linee guida globali, esse vadano rispettate, se ritengono che siano corrette (come è ovvio, visto che le hanno poste). Certo che se si ritiene di poterle migliorare, mi sembra proficuo che ciascuno proponga eventuali modifiche migliorative, ma sta comunque a loro accettarle o meno.

Riguardo alla responsabilità, non sono i moderatori ad esserlo, ma gli admin.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Altra cosa è dire: "ho rippato un dvd originale XYZ, (assolutamente irrilevante il titolo)e si fa così, così e cosà. Allora sì che ho violato una norma imperativa (sempre il famoso DMCA) e posso essere perseguito penalmente, io e gli admin del forum.

 

E' questo il mio dubbio appunto   :Rolling Eyes:  (a parte le storpiature varie)

Bene mi fa piacere che tu abbia fatto chiarezza su questo perché contribuisce a convalidare l'ipotesi che la misura "prudente" di omettere il titolo sia del tutto superflua   :Rolling Eyes:  (tuttavia, onde non dare adito a discussioni ulteriori sull'argomento, questo non significa che gli admin non abbiano tutti i diritti di stabilire le regole che preferiscono e che noi si debba rispettarle ok?? non è questo il punto della discussione)

Forse bisognerebbe suggerire agli admin di proibire le discussioni sul METODO con cui si rippano i dvd piuttosto che su QUALE dvd sia stato effettivamente rippato. Con questo chiudo il mio intervento che ha raggiunto i suoi scopi prima che gli animi troppo sensibili si scaldino ulteriormente per ragioni comprensibili solo a loro.

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> la misura "prudente" di omettere il titolo sia del tutto superflua

 

suppongo che il senso di questa cosa sia impedire l'identificazione del titolare dei diritti.

del resto, giusto o sbagliato che sia, non mi pare che seguire questo piccolo accorgimento comporti uno stravolgimento del forum.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> del resto, giusto o sbagliato che sia, non mi pare che seguire questo piccolo accorgimento comporti uno stravolgimento del forum.

 

Perfettamente d'accordo. Del resto, credo che sia anche questa l'opinione di Cazzantonio e di molti altri  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   la misura "prudente" di omettere il titolo sia del tutto superflua 
> 
> suppongo che il senso di questa cosa sia impedire l'identificazione del titolare dei diritti.
> 
> del resto, giusto o sbagliato che sia, non mi pare che seguire questo piccolo accorgimento comporti uno stravolgimento del forum.

 

Sicuramente e mai ho sostenuto il contrario anzi sottoscrivo appieno la cosa. Tuttavia per quanto prudente tale regola POTREBBE essere insufficiente per tenere fuori forum e utenti da grane legali visto che PARE che il nodo della questione non sia il titolo del dvd ma il metodo usato per ripparlo. Ma tanto che lo dico a fare visto che tutti interpretano la cosa come un invito a deliquere? Me stupido che pensa di parlare di note legali sul contenuto dei post nel forum in un thread intitolato "Note Legali sul contenuto dei post nel forum".... Pertanto io personalmente invito gli altri utenti ad evitare discussioni sul metodo di ripping dei dvd. Per tutto il resto sono affari vostri.

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Tuttavia per quanto prudente tale regola POTREBBE essere insufficiente per tenere fuori forum e utenti da grane legali visto che PARE che il nodo della questione non sia il titolo del dvd ma il metodo usato per ripparlo. 

 

beh, per come la vedo io, il discorso è semplice: 

poichè la tecnica è perfettamente legale qualora il supporto non sia protetto da copyright, se tu ometti il titolo del dvd, chi può contestarti la violazione del diritto di autore ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Tuttavia per quanto prudente tale regola POTREBBE essere insufficiente per tenere fuori forum e utenti da grane legali visto che PARE che il nodo della questione non sia il titolo del dvd ma il metodo usato per ripparlo.  
> 
> beh, per come la vedo io, il discorso è semplice: 
> 
> poichè la tecnica è perfettamente legale qualora il supporto non sia protetto da copyright, se tu ometti il titolo del dvd, chi può contestarti la violazione del diritto di autore ?

 

Non è detto che la tecnica sia perfettamente legale, una tecnica atta a copiare un qualsiasi supporto protetto è contraria al DMCA.

----------

## makoomba

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non è detto che la tecnica sia perfettamente legale, una tecnica atta a copiare un qualsiasi supporto protetto è contraria al DMCA.

 

intendevo dire che, se spiego come trasformare un dvd in divx, non c'è illegalità fino a quando non è dimostrabile che il supporto contenga materiale protetto da copyright.

ovvio che se poi le info includono il come aggirare una determinata protezione, il discorso si fa più complesso.

----------

## Kernel78

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non è detto che la tecnica sia perfettamente legale, una tecnica atta a copiare un qualsiasi supporto protetto è contraria al DMCA. 
> 
> intendevo dire che, se spiego come trasformare un dvd in divx, non c'è illegalità fino a quando non è dimostrabile che il supporto contenga materiale protetto da copyright.
> 
> ovvio che se poi le info includono il come aggirare una determinata protezione, il discorso si fa più complesso.

 

Se provi a spiegare come trasformare un dvd protetto (e mi risulta che la maggior parte dei dvd in commercio siano protetti) in divx (anche se sarebbe meglio usare un formato non proprietario  :Wink:  ) allora infrangi il DMCA a meno di non dare info in merito a come oltrepassare la protezione e in questo caso la spiegazione è praticamente inutile per tutti coloro che nel proprio paese potrebbero legalmente farsi una copia privata anche di un'opera protetta.

----------

## makoomba

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se provi a spiegare come trasformare un dvd protetto (e mi risulta che la maggior parte dei dvd in commercio siano protetti) in divx (anche se sarebbe meglio usare un formato non proprietario  ) allora infrangi il DMCA a meno di non dare info in merito a come oltrepassare la protezione e in questo caso la spiegazione è praticamente inutile per tutti coloro che nel proprio paese potrebbero legalmente farsi una copia privata anche di un'opera protetta.

 

s/divX/xvid  :Wink: 

in merito alle protezioni, gli admin la pensano diversamente: se il software è in portage, se ne può discutere a patto di non nominare il titolo dell'opera.

poi, tu sai che son sempre aperto alla discussione.

....

[libronero]

Kernel78:

mi contesta ripetutamente, quindi è chiaramente un sovversivo.

da eliminare alla prima occasione.

[/libronero]

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

scusa makoomba ma questo non lo capisco:

Chiariscimi un punto: posso scrivere un howto su "come superare la protezione xxx su qualsiasi supporto" ma non posso scrivere un howto su " come superare la protezione xxx sul yyy dvd" ?

Edit: per ogni xxx presente in portage naturalmente

Mi sembra un controsenso abbastanza gigantesco!

----------

## makoomba

beh, non essendo profondi conoscitori della legge americana sul diritto d'autore, 

abbiamo passato la palla agli admin del forum i quali ci hanno risposto così:

posso scrivere un howto su come usare i tools X e Y presenti in portage ? sì

posso includere nell'howto il titolo Z che ho usato per fare i test ? no

----------

## Deus Ex

Se mi posso permettere, direi che se gli admin ritengono che sia corretto scrivere un howto su "come usare il programma XYZ", anche senza nominare il supporto su cui l'ho testato, dipende da caso a caso. Il DMCA opera negli USA, non all'esterno di essi, per cui se scrivo, ad es., come installare dvdcss per bypassare le protezioni dei dvd criptati, si è in piena violazione di una norma vigente negli USA, che dice espressamente che è considerata un crimine la "technology that can circumvent measures taken to protect copyright": per cui sarò responsabile io e gli admin; d'altrocanto non si viola una norma italiana, e pertanto l'autorità italiana non verrà a perseguire me, nè tanto meno l'autorità americana chiederà il mio arresto in patria, con relativa estradizione. Resta la responsabilità degli admin però.

Immagino, tuttavia, che se hanno affermato ciò che ha scritto makoomba, sappiano quello che fanno, probabilmente basandosi su informazioni, anche di natura legale, che non tutti conosciamo.

----------

